# My tiny little friend



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

I caught this little guy walking around on my leg.  He was quite good about sitting still while I situated myself to shoot these photos.  I quite like him and his expressive face.  I believe he is some sort of aphid, but I'm not completely sure.  I call him Fred, he is about 1/2mm in length.

1






2


----------



## Overread (May 24, 2011)

I don't think he is an aphid, but rather a type of globular springtail (and therein ends my understandings of springtails)
Cute little devil though


----------



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for that.  I hadn't even thought of springtails when diagnosing what he was.  He's much more likely to be a springtail.  Thanks for that.

P.S.: Sorry for the kind of disgustingness that comes along with these photos.  I thought he was just too adorable not to share.

Mark


----------



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

You certainly are correct:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2581730611_d7c703bb59.jpg

Mark


----------



## PhotoTish (May 24, 2011)

I had no idea what he was but, you are right, he is cute :thumbup:


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

Markw said:


> Thanks for that. I hadn't even thought of springtails when diagnosing what he was. He's much more likely to be a springtail. Thanks for that.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for the kind of disgustingness that comes along with these photos. I thought he was just too adorable not to share.
> 
> Mark




ewwww.. im just kiddin , what a tiny little guy how did u ever notice


----------



## Markw (May 26, 2011)

He was quite bright in the evening sun. He almost shimmered. 

Mark


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 29, 2011)

Holy fark that thing is small!!!

Good job on #2 sir. That thing is tiny tiny.. jeezus.


----------



## STM (May 29, 2011)

Love the face on that little bugger.........Almost like a smilie face with legs! LOL


----------



## Markw (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words.

Mark


----------

